# gsm modem



## عبدالرحيم صديق (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد شراء gsm modem
من مصر فارجو المساعدة ممن يعرف اى اين يباع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:6:


----------



## waleedez (25 نوفمبر 2010)

RS Components

Arab Engineers For Engineering Services.
113, Al-thawrah st., Heliopolis
Cairo – Egypt 


Telephone 
+202 26900890
+202 26900892 


Fax 
+202 24187105


----------

